# rental property: Insurance.



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, we are hoping to rent a house in Cyprus when we move over. Would we need property insurance, or is this done by the landlord. We would probably rent unfurnished. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pearsews said:


> Hi, we are hoping to rent a house in Cyprus when we move over. Would we need property insurance, or is this done by the landlord. We would probably rent unfurnished. Any advice appreciated.


The property will be covered by the landlords insurance.
You will only need contents insurance if you want to cover your personal effects.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for your prompt reply Veronica.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pearsews said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply Veronica.


You're welcome


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

It is a good idea to photograph your contents too, as evidence that you had them in case of a claim.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Toxan said:


> It is a good idea to photograph your contents too, as evidence that you had them in case of a claim.


Thanks, would not have thought of doing that. Very sensible idea.


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

Would recommend photographing as Toxan says (not just in Cyprus - but UK as well)
Show the condition of the item off to its best.
Happy to recommend TopQuotes - (26 27 28 24) they did our cars and will be looking to use them for buildings / contents when its next due.
British owned and run (whether you think that's a good thing or not!) I dealt with a guy called Rob


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Make sure that there is also a clause inserted for damage due to earthquakes. Yes, you can easily obtain insurance to cover earthquakes in Cyprus.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Are Cyprus in a earthquake zone?


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, there are regular tremors in Cyprus. We had a big one last year, the earth under our feet was shaking.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> Yes, there are regular tremors in Cyprus. We had a big one last year, the earth under our feet was shaking.


I must have been somewhere else as I didnt feel it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anders, yes we do get small tremors but most are not felt. 
The houses here are built to strict anti seizmic regulations since 1990.
Any properties built before 1990 are not recommended.
I have been here 7 years and have never felt even the slightest tremor.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

The tremor was in Limassol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

For my self and my family I am not worried at all, I have seen so much over the years. But I can imagine that some people think extra to move, at least now with the problems in Japan. But as usual people will forget


Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> For my self and my family I am not worried at all, I have seen so much over the years. But I can imagine that some people think extra to move, at least now with the problems in Japan. But as usual people will forget
> 
> 
> Anders


Although there is a risk it is small compared to many places and the newer houses are built to withstand an earthquake up to 8 on the Richter scale.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

It has never been a problem, but many people do not know that Cyprus is in an earthquake zone, hence insurance policies carry earthquake cover.


----------

